# How do these guys mature



## anoki (Jun 6, 2008)

Well, Java is now a year old...and sadly, I have decided to put him up for sale.

What I want to know is do these guys mature height wise similar to the mini horses????

I put a stick on him a couple of days ago, and he's 28.5" tall....how tall do you think he will mature???

Thanks in advance

~kathryn


----------

